# Seems obscene now, no?



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's some great Christmas gift ideas.. from 1956:
 .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow....Thanks Charlie,...I had a pair of those spring shoes...Did a lot of damage to myself and lots of personal property...[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2010)

The perfect gift for kids of people I dont like[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know how anyone survived the 1950's..!


----------



## madman (Dec 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I don't know how anyone survived the 1950's..!


 yeah no doubt


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 13, 2010)

is that Ronny Reagan?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe.. or is it Jimmy Stewart? ..Andy Griffith??


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a pretty darn nice ornamental fireplace jug in that illustration, it's a good 3+ gallon and undoubtedly superior in design! Bet they got it for a few silver quarters at a tag sale back then.


----------



## logueb (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Charlie, My brother  had a mechanical  caculator similiar to the one pictured when we were kids.  They would take it from you at school if they caught you using it.  They actually expected you to use your brain back then.[8|]  You took the metal pencil, put it in a number slot and pulled down.  Add, subtract, and multiply.  Thanks for the memory.  Winstons were OK , but I was a Malboro man.  Been smoke free for 25 years. Buster


----------



## glass man (Dec 14, 2010)

WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A FEW UNOPENED PACKS OF THOSE CARDS WITH THE KENNEDY'S ON EM!

 WHEN I WAS A LITTLE BOY UP TO MY TEENS OUR DOCTOR WOULD BE PUFFING AWAY ON A CIG. AS HE EXAMINED ME!! I TRIED TO START SOMKING AT AGE 4...BUT COULD NOT KEEP ONE LIT...MY PARENTS CAUGHT ME AND MADE ME SMOKE ONE IN FRONT OF THEM...THE IDEA WAS TO MAKE ME SICK AND I WOULD NEVER DO IT AGAIN..I GOT THROUGH AN D SAID"THAT WAS GOOD CAN I HAVE ANOTHER ONE?" THEY JUST KINDA THREW THEY HANDS IN THE AIR...LATER I GOT CAUGHT AND GOT AN OLE FASHIONED BUTT BEATING..I DID NOT ASK FOR ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE!

 I GREW UP WATCHING TV SHOWS SPONCERED BY CIG COMPANIES AND SAW THINGS LIKE "4 OUT OF 5 DOCTORS AGREE [SONE BRAND OF CIG] IS THE BEST FOR YOU TO SMOKE!

 I STARTED WHEN I WAS 14 IN 68..WITH MY PARENTS APPROVAL!! THEY BOTH SMOKED AND THEY EVEN BOUGHT THEM FOR ME! MAN IT WAS A DIFFERENT WORLD..."ALL FOR PHILLIP MORRIS"! "WISTON TASTE GOOD LIKE A CIGARETTE SHOULD"![:-] JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Dec 22, 2010)

This post was a riot. My Mom had that chalk board/bulletin board in our kitchen growing up.  I wanted those shoes with the springs Joe. You were lucky! The cards are great Jamie, yes they would be worth something now I bet. love old ads. Cigarettes, we were talking the other day how they used to give them away to get you addicted.  My sister was a flight attendant for Eastern Airlines. We had found her notes from her training. She had to give out free cigarettes to passengers while on the plane. We had a good laugh about that now, as she had forgotten all about those early days. []  It is a blast reading about the past. Thanks Charlie ~


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2010)

> I GREW UP WATCHING TV SHOWS SPONCERED BY CIG COMPANIES AND SAW THINGS LIKE "4 OUT OF 5 DOCTORS AGREE [SONE BRAND OF CIG] IS THE BEST FOR YOU TO SMOKE!


 
 Hey Jamie,

 Remember this one? More Doctors Smoke...

 Who could forget that it was Winston that brought us _The Flintstones_.

 Is this Snowball Blaster gonna be under anybody's tree?


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok I know I'm from the backwoods; however, am I the only one who noticed the phrase "lighted it" what kind of grammer is that! I've heard the phrase before; however, I'm from the backwoods and you do hear that from time to time. It should read "My father put a cigarette in his mouth, lit it, etc". Sorry that one just slapped me in the face. I thought for a second there I was reading Huck Finn.


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 23, 2010)

> what kind of grammer is that!


 
 Proper grammar.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 23, 2010)

Cord!
 Merry Christmas! I haven't seen anything from you lately. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 23, 2010)

Miss you Cord, Merry Christmas from the East Coast ~


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the freedom to speak now.

 I started a chartered nonprofit historical preservation society three years back. Had a board of directors, funding, all the technical know-how and top-notch electronic location gizmos used by professionals to excavate outhouse sites. We afforded student internships on excavation sites through local universities. The sole purpose of this expenditure of time and money was to create a world-class Museum of the Privy Pit (the only museum of its kind in the world). The plans on the table involved construction of a large building in the shape of a Drakes Plantation Bitters bottle. Inside would be display, interpretive and interactive exhibits including one that would afford museum-goers the opportunity to experience what it is like to be in the depths of a freshly excavated privy site. There would be glassblowers on-site demonstrating the various methods of glassblowing art. There would be a gift shop. The goal would also further the public's understanding and support of others who excavate bottles and relics. We were going gangbusters.

 A new (presidential) administration took charge and I was notified shortly thereafter by several state-backed entities that my foundation would have to cease-and-desist our activities since new laws were in place prohibiting disturbance of historically significant sites more than 50 years-old. Without having two federally licensed archaeologists on-site and filing the requisite paperwork we were, in fact, violating antiquities laws. Let it be known that it is virtually impossible to secure the services of two archaeologists simultaneously for what would amount to a four-to-six month excavation _per privy_. What's more, we were informed that from their professional viewpoint it would be better if the sites were destroyed altogether through construction activities rather than letting our organization preserve artifacts for the collective good of society. We fought the brave protracted legal fight and lost. The organization no longer exists.

 But I'm still here.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2010)

> quote:
> 
> what kind of grammer is that!


 


> Proper grammar.


 
 Hey Cord,

 'Word,' d'at!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

> A new (presidential) administration took charge and I was notified shortly thereafter by several state-backed entities that my foundation would have to cease-and-desist our activities since new laws were in place prohibiting disturbance of historically significant sites more than 50 years-old. Without having two federally licensed archaeologists on-site and filing the requisite paperwork we were, in fact, violating antiquities laws. Let it be known that it is virtually impossible to secure the services of two archaeologists simultaneously for what would amount to a four-to-six month excavation per privy. What's more, we were informed that from their professional viewpoint it would be better if the sites were destroyed altogether through construction activities rather than letting our organization preserve artifacts for the collective good of society. We fought the brave protracted legal fight and lost. The organization no longer exists.


 

 Cord,...glad you're still here. The above topic sends me into a 'rolling boil' [](as the cookbooks say)...One by one, I've given up my less responsible activitys,...feeling that, at least in my lifetime, tramping the woods and bottle hunting would be low key enough to continue with, unharrased...Well, I've actually rigged a few potato rakes with detachable heads, carrying the tines in my pack, so as to be able to pass the handle off as a walking stick.,,Our "National forest" rangers turn a blind eye to giant mobile rotary oil and gas rigs that scream through networks of woods "Highways",...Logging trucks and skidders churn through the forest muck unchallenged, yet it seems like ANY form of recreation, Dirt bikes and snowmobiles, now hikers, mountain bikers and birders....are discouraged to an alarming degree....We have all kinds of bizzare non native species in the forests now, (Coyotes, mountain lions and wild pigs)..Our deer herds have trailed off to nominal, and it's just plain weird...We have enough wild land here that it's disturbing that politics and big oil play such a reshaping role in things.....Yet bottle digging is taboo. Thanks for hearing my semi rant.


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 23, 2010)

Crowman:

 Big egos and undeserved power is more like it.

 It's funny that in my lifetime, spanning over half a century, I have watched the gradual usurpation of individual rights and self-determination. Perhaps the citizenry were too preoccupied with their own lifes to see what was happening. Perhaps they didn't care. More likely the insidious cancer of propaganda entered into their cranial nether-regions and pooled.

 It has long been known since the North Korean experimentation with American prisoners of war (1950-1953) that brainwashing techniques are foundationally based upon repetition of a given message. Pavlov touched upon the selfsame conclusions using sensory techniques nearly 40 years before the communists tackled the task. Conditioned response. As a media maven and an amateur thinker, I do believe that we have been hoodwinked wholesale. Not only have we been duped by the powers-that-be, but they've been experimenting with our collective psyches for some time. Television is the medium and abdication of personal responsibility the message. Officios know best in everything from raising your children, choosing your selection and the amount of food consumed, whether you are fat or thin, or decide to drink spiritous liquors or use tobacco. It appears that the status quo (70-percent) is only marginally split toward government intervention into their lives. The 30 percent --those self-described progressive thinkers most laying claim to advanced educational insight and  would otherwise wholeheartedly subscribe to concentration camps for malefactors -- remains consistent with previous societies under specific historical regimes. Anyway one rolls the dice a discernable anxiety dominates the landscape.

 Unlike some of my detractors on this site (you are few in number, but you know who you are), I have experienced firsthand the baptismal by fire of government intervention -- not once but throughout a lifetime. Nevertheless, I continue to reinvent myself with each renewed onslaught as I refuse to surrender my ideals and the promise of a free society to the madness of the inexperienced-in-life lunatics apparently in charge of the asylum.

 I could go on but I am presently enmeshed in an extended reinvention of self once more.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2010)

Keep on reinventing....Shapeshifting catchs them off guard.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## glass man (Dec 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 

 [][][] GEEZ! I REMEMBER THE PHRASE FROM OLD WAR MOVIES"IF YOU GOT EM SMOKE EM".

 WASN'T TILL 64 ANY KIND OF WARNING WAS PUT ON A GIG. PACK...

 SURF..I FOUND IT FUNNY THEY WERE SAYING CAMELS WAS A MILD SMOKE!!! IF ANY ONE HAS EVER SMOKED ONE..."I'D WALK A MILE FOR A CAMEL" THE PEOPLE THAT SMOKE TARRYTONS[OR WHATEVER THEY WERE CALLED] HAD RATHER FIGHT THEN SWITCH"! THEY ALL HAD BLACK EYES IN THE ADS...THEN IN THE WOMEN'S LIB DAYS IT WAS "YOU'VE COME ALONG WAY BABY" MAN THOSE HADS WERE PRETTY POWERFUL FOR ME TO STILL REMEMBER THEM! I CAN STILL HEAR THE MUSIC FOR "MARLBORO COUNTRY" 

 SO GLAD THE GOV. CARES BOUT OUR HEALTH NOW! [8|] OR IS IT THE MED. AND INS. CO. GOT BIGGER EVEN THE THE TABBACY CO.S"SIR WALTER RALEIGH YOU WERE SUCH A STUPID GET"! JOHN LENNON  OH WELL!


----------



## Wangan (Dec 24, 2010)

They are thorough,I`ll give em that.It seems to me that some are programmed to not believe they are being programmed!Any time someone tried to say something against the Govt. they are a conspiracy theorist.

 Wasn`t 3 on a match bad luck?


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 24, 2010)

If you were in a shell hole or dug-out on the Western Front, yes!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2010)

I had read that the origin of that was our civil war, and usually by the time the opposing force's soldier noticed the flame, the third guy got shot, because that's how long it took to get an accurate bead on them....? Did they have "lucifer" matches during the civil war??


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> They are thorough,I`ll give em that.It seems to me that some are programmed to not believe they are being programmed!Any time someone tried to say something against the Govt. they are a conspiracy theorist.
> 
> Wasn`t 3 on a match bad luck?


 They  look like 7th or 8th graders.[8|][8D]---The  Smoking  Lamp is Lit !!!--Marine boot  camp talk[]


----------



## glass man (Dec 26, 2010)

HEY COOL TO SEE IN THE PICTURE OF THE KIDS LIGHTING UP THERE WAS NO RASCISM IN THE BOYS GETTING CANCER![:-] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

It's all just so amazingly ..trippy.. to see this vintage stuff.. soon as you start to wonder how we got so fussy and crotchety in this day-n-age, think how it used to be.. and think how you would feel about it then if you knew what you know about it now then.. take 2 high balls and call me on the party line......


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

Kid can't blow a smoke ring for beans: http://www.break.com/index/two-year-old-toddler-smokes-cigarettes.html

 Kinda glad I didn't start this young...


----------

